# Ultimate Shine - Emperor Detail - £450,000 Legend - Mitchell & King new £9,800 wax



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

*Ultimate Shine - Emperor Detail - £450,000 Legend - Mitchell & King new £9,800 wax*

Hello again,

So sorry for the lack of write ups been overloaded with work of recent. Now with the christmas period just about to start it gives me a chance to share some work with you.

This job has to be one of the most important jobs I have done to date so I appologise for the amount of pictures here but I felt this rare iconic supercar required the full effort of the write up.

Now for you guys and girls in your 30's you know what this car is all about as this was one of the dreams that you would have on the wall or in your bedroom as a model. When the customer told me about this car to say I was excited was an understatement. This is when working as a detailer has advantages of being a lover of exotic cars from youth to actually seeing them and working on them.

Ok then the car in question is the legendary FERRARI F40, this car has covered just over 7000km's from new.

Here she is,





































Car was very clean when i got to it so a good dusting off and an IPA wipedown would be ok










Time to split open a new pack of masking tape as a few rolls were required on this one,



















This is job was a full Mitchell and King Detail so all finishing products to be used were the full range of M & K products.

So to make sure I could make a good assesment of the surfaces, I used the Mitchell and King Pure - Paint cleaner. An awesome product by hand or by machine, my choice being DA and a finishing pad.



















So the truth appears in the surface once clensed.










Had to take this picture as a trip back to my parents house and a rake through my old things to find the model I had on a shelf in my bedroom as a kid. Awesome, this was my boyhood dream car 










The paint clensing was done and the next task to do was get the car machine polished. Now on a carbon/kevlar bodywork coated with paint and the value of the car being based on some weave showing but OEM looking. Miracles can't happen here as the edges were so thin with paint so using the professional approach I was going with my judgement here and I was going as far as I felt happy with.

Lexan screen, requiring a machine polish.










Some defects,




























Ok so from the progress of the DA polishing systems and the combinations I have come across the rotary is gathering dust.




































































































Oh yes, it does look this good in real life 










Some more pics of me working.



















Yes again, the back end is real heavy but managed myself.










Customer's request was to make sure this tubi system was gleaming, so the only way to make the exhaust look good was to remove it























































During the detail the customer was telling me about the things to look out for on an F40 to make sure it was as OEM as possible.

The customer had hunted high and low for an example like this, it all comes down to the garages saying cars are clean and you go and have a look and they are nothing like it. So for any potential new customers of Ultimate Shine please do not hesitate to ask me to come with you!

This is a sign of wheels being refurbed back in Italy as the wheels should have sppedline and ferrari and wheel size on each wheel.










More randoms,




























Check the rear screen left side done on the outside here,










Awkward situation of polishing the underside,





































Exhaust polishing time,




























A made up jig for holding the exhaust whilst polishing



















Someone had forgot to put there glasses on when changing number plate bulbs










Thats better,



























































































Gloss is so much better now,




























Now the best part of the job since the joining forces of Mitchell and King and Myself. I am very proud to be part of this development as John has made many creations and after a few meetings and trials I think he has achieved something very special.

So the LSP set up on the car is an initial coat of Mitchell and King Armour V2 for a great base coat that will last and gives a great reflective property to maximise the gloss levels. This coat was applied and removed approx 2 panels at a time. Mitchell and King waxes don't have any issues with sweating out or gassing but only apply to a maximum of 2 panels at a time and then remove. Always leave 8 hours between coats.

Then the final show topping coat is the new Mitchell and King Emperor wax. This is something special with a RRP of £9800 when released.














































Couple of things to rectify before finishing was sorting the rear fog light on the car as it was not lining up properly




























Time to remove old tyre dressing



















Before










After










Tyres finished with Mitchell and King Tyre
Wheels and all inner arches and Carbon sealed with Mitchell and King Seal (spray sealant)










Glass the cleaned with Mitchell and King Clear
Glass Sealed with Mitchell and King Vision










Seats and all fabrics wiped down with Mitchell and King Thread










Platics on the car treated with Mitchell and King Treat










Now I know there is a vast amount of after pictures but to be honest I could not decide what ones were best.

Enjoy as I certanly did.





























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Hope you enjoyed the pictures and as always comments welcome.

P.S I know the owner will read this so "Thank you so much for the chance of working on this car and trusting me with something of this value"

If anyone else is the owner of such a special automobile and is looking for a company to trust to look after/bring back to life please contact me [email protected] or contact me on 07951938177.

Thanks again and Merry Christmas

:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow Paul, that's a bit special! Some stunning photography too, and the attention to detail in the work is very nice to see!

Nearly £10k for the wax too, must be something very special!

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

what can i say paul its a F40 ,wow the things dreams are made of


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

stunning work
stunning car


debatable if a wax is worth that much ,as its a sacrificial layer so to speak


top class work

someones very lucky to own and drive that

someones very lucky and capable of detailing it


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

One word, wow !!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Paul, great detailed write up very nice work must have been a pleasure to work on and looks very glossy. 
Did the MF cutting discs finish down LSP ready without any light hazing? They are great for correction but I think the finish always looks so much better after a refine.

BTW I know a wax that is more expensive  much more 

:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

A vehicle which compliments the level of work. There is no doubt you are certainly the best Detailer within Scotland.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Very nice and a lovely finish to the car.
Especially love the exhausts and great work.
One question about the wax? 
It is a very thick layer on the car because it resembles polish more than wax from the photos and most waxes ive used when layered thinly go almost translucent if even possible to see. Is this wax easy to use and a very non oily wax because it looks like a very hard wax from the amount on the panels in the photos.
The stroke lengths you have used when applying by the wax trails are very long which would always indicate an oily wax because to apply in long strokes it needs to spread easily so be interesting to see how he has created this, hence the reason i asked if oily or not?
Is it translucent when applied and turns like the photos once cured? If so does it dust up when removed?
As an example Definitives highest end wax and kore Dark are impossible to see once layered on yet this is the total opposite.
Ill obviously try and blag a sample when i speak to him


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great job dude.
Wax, well still not convinced a £10k wax will out perform a £100 wax unless the prep work is done. Seem to get a better finish with the ceramic coatings.


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Awesome car, Awesome detail.

But Mitchell and King doesn't need a £10k wax in my opinion.


----------



## superdoug (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't care what the wax cost, what I care about is I've used all my data allowance for the month on my iphone and O2 have slowed me down so opening the pictures is taking an age! I'm looking forward to it though.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Awesome job, mate! Well done . I love the shot with your model F40, and the grownup-sized version in the background.

:thumb:

Steampunk


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

stunning!


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Absolutely brilliant well done


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome car:argie::doublesho
love this F40:argie::thumb:
stunning!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## superdoug (Jan 4, 2010)

Steampunk said:


> Awesome job, mate! Well done . I love the shot with your model F40, and the grownup-sized version in the background.
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> Steampunk


I liked that one too, the haze gave the dream effect too. The finished shots were stunning too.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

wow great job on a great car


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

*Excellent* work Paul 
congrats :thumb:


----------



## L4UR4 (Jun 2, 2007)

*awesome job*

Quality work as always, and a very happy customer.
I had the pleasure of using a little bit of this wax, I applied by hand
to see how it was to work,thought it was very easy on and off, and looked
awesome. John from MnK should be very proud of what he has achieved.
I Think MnK do need an expensive wax ,if John is creating a wax to compete with the highest end available, and succeeding ,then this must be
reflected in the cost.
The finish on this f40 is awesome mate, great work fantastic write up.
Happy christmas


----------



## L4UR4 (Jun 2, 2007)

*cheers mate*



AaronGTi said:


> Paul, great detailed write up very nice work must have been a pleasure to work on and looks very glossy.
> Did the MF cutting discs finish down LSP ready without any light hazing? They are great for correction but I think the finish always looks so much better after a refine.
> 
> BTW I know a wax that is more expensive  much more
> ...


Hi white one hows things lol,
ask paul but I think the car did get refined after correction, and yes there
are many waxes more expensive,but this really is awesome.
ta much mate happy Christmas
ps still goin to raise cash for your sunbed lol


----------



## joe39 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Fantastic work Paul.*

Fantastic work, car and garage!
Joe.


----------



## lowis (Aug 5, 2010)

Awesome car!!!

The garage it's sat in doesn't look too shabby either....


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work on an epic car.

Well done


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

You have been a busy boy Paul! :thumb:

Lovely work and as ever- great attention to detail

Sad I know, but that Pressure Washer in the background is immense!! :lol:

Andy


----------



## dickievxr (Dec 14, 2011)

What an amazing car and looks fantastic good work 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow..
very nice work in deed..

Looks like you may need to turn the jet wash temperature down, bit of an expensive item to shrink in the wash, at least the colour didn't run ..


----------



## A777 (Feb 2, 2011)

Now that's what I call quality - great job and well done.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Amazing work,it has to be my all time favorite car.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

L4UR4 said:


> Hi white one hows things lol,
> ask paul but I think the car did get refined after correction, and yes there
> are many waxes more expensive,but this really is awesome.
> ta much mate happy Christmas
> ps still goin to raise cash for your sunbed lol


Awryt Dave :thumb:

Aye Paul said 106 on the DA 

I'm only referring to the tag at the bottom about the wax 

Merry Xmas Dave/Paul have a good one.

:thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Thats a stunning example of an F40, I hope the lucky owner uses it as intended and doesn't just keep it locked away as an investment. I'm really interested in whats lurking under the one of the car covers, is that a Ferrari F1 car? any chance of the owner allowing you post pics of that bad boy?


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Unbelievable! 

Been in love with this car since I was a wee boy. Top job


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Very nice and a lovely finish to the car.
> Especially love the exhausts and great work.
> One question about the wax?
> It is a very thick layer on the car because it resembles polish more than wax from the photos and most waxes ive used when layered thinly go almost translucent if even possible to see. Is this wax easy to use and a very non oily wax because it looks like a very hard wax from the amount on the panels in the photos.
> ...


Hi Mark,

The pictures you see in the write up is the Mitchell and King Armour V2 wax. I wouldnt say any of their waxes are oily.

Again none of the waxes create dust when removed, however the emperor wax I applied by DA on a microfibre finishing disc at low speed. Hard wax but does give a very expensive look.

From my findings with different caranuba waxes is that they all seem to have a different ways of application and removal. The way that almost all M & K waxes work is max 2 panels at a time and then removed, you know that when you have just applied the wax when you drag the tips of your fingers over the wax on the panel if the residue at the edges turns to a spectrum of colour you know its time to remove as the wax is transporting through the oil to the surface. One thing i have never found with the Mitchell and King range is there is no gassing/sweating.

There is another product I sometimes use, that you may use also. I will message you on Facebook.:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Inspiring work , great attention to detail. :thumb:

Congratulations for such superb work


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

You appear to have gone into a lot of detail on this, like the shots of you upside down under the "bonnet" cleaning the perspex! Good job there 

Perhaps you could have included more direct light shots (with Sun Gun rather than halogens, as the SG shows the quality of the finish rather better) of your after machining to show the true quality of your work, as I was keen to see it especially as it appears you were using the Meguiars DA system from the bottles lying around  ... This was one after I noticed...










Was this before refinement? As there appears to be typical DA polishing haze in the picture which is classic of short-setting the DA polishing system and not using light pressure at the end of the set to back the cut of the non-diminishing abrasives down. Though if going in hard for correction only, it can cause this. What was your refinement product of choice?

Other than that, enjoyed the write up and the car looks glossy in the after pics, just wish I had seen more direct light shots of the machined finish after refinement, would have been the icing on the cake for this.


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

Just WOAW !! :argie::thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work only the best for the best. You were obviously picked and trusted for a reason.

An interesting write up and some interesting comments. Loving the lengths you went to esepecially on the exhausts they really are gleaming now. 

As for the new wax am i right in thinking alot of these are more show waxes and therefore are made more for asethetics than protection? After getting my hands on some of Mitchell and Kings waxes, if only for a weekend (although not getting to use them) Jon is doing some impressive work.

To be honest if I had an F40 for show 10,000 is the least of my worries if its looking like that afterwards.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Lovely work, it looks very special in the finished pictures!! 

I'd buy one of these if my numbers came up - totally useless on todays roads, and being quite alot taller than 5'9 (optimum height to fit in these!!) it'd be as a collectors item only! But my god do they look and sound the part!!


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

That's epic on every level fella, awesome!!


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

One very special car! Great job.

Chris.


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

Simply outstanding!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Well done! You clearly put a lot of effort into that. Superb!


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

What a car! Thanks for the great write up.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Stunning car. Top work. I was showing my girlfriend and the pics and she said "look at the size if the house", no thats the garage lol


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice work on a very nice super car! :thumb:

Tell JJ the labels on the Mitchell & King products look fantastic too!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

just amazing! and what a garage! is that a F1 car i see under the hides?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Great job, and a lovely lovely car - my favourite car of all time in fact!

I am really interested to see the other cars though, looks like a Ferrari F1 and possibly a 360 / 430 under cover too? 

Lots of nice toys though, Quad and a Trials bike to play with!


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

simply fabulous car..... but did you say £9.8k wax?? :doublesho


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

:argie: Would be an absolute dream to work on this car! cracking job!


----------



## Flaffy_91 (Feb 24, 2012)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Great job dude.
> Wax, well still not convinced a £10k wax will out perform a £100 wax unless the prep work is done. Seem to get a better finish with the ceramic coatings.


This says it all realy

brilliant job... but 10k for a wax?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Something nice and different


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Omg, must have been a joy to detail. Top work.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice, super intricate & time consuming car to work on as I'm sure you found:thumb:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the great pics!


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

great work. Cant imagine how happy and pround you are by doing this job


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> You appear to have gone into a lot of detail on this, like the shots of you upside down under the "bonnet" cleaning the perspex! Good job there
> 
> Perhaps you could have included more direct light shots (with Sun Gun rather than halogens, as the SG shows the quality of the finish rather better) of your after machining to show the true quality of your work, as I was keen to see it especially as it appears you were using the Meguiars DA system from the bottles lying around  ... This was one after I noticed...
> 
> ...


Hi Dave, thanks for the nice comments. I agree i wish i had taken some after shots I have been using a different lens on the dslr of recent and for this is proving to be an issue to grab shots of the paint. I wish I had 2 pairs of hands at times for this. lol..

Been working with some compounds I got from one of my detailing buddies from calafornia and works very well. However doesn't finish down in 1 stage so compounded then refined with 203s then spent a day going over the car with 106fa.



Soul Hudson said:


> Cracking work only the best for the best. You were obviously picked and trusted for a reason.
> 
> An interesting write up and some interesting comments. Loving the lengths you went to esepecially on the exhausts they really are gleaming now.
> 
> ...


You are spot on TBH the waxes all have their place in the market thats why I used a base coat of Armour V2 for the durable base coat and then emperor topping for the "Ultimate Shine"

I do own a mitchell and king wax that is only for concourse situations that gives a shine that is exceptional but wont last longer than 1 week even without use. Mitchell and King knows what customers want and then delivers the goods way beyond anything I have ever seen.

When M & K first came to me I had a choice to either use his products or not and after my first sample I was hooked.:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Same here, customer service is excellent and the way the products are presented are spot on. Not tried the really good stuff but maybe in 20 years time I can afford a proper pot of wax not just a sample size. Ha. Exciting stuff happening as well for the M and K brand. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow. Stunning work on a great car.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I trust we will be seeing this car at the FOC Concours Paul ? Will still look superb then.

I've had the pleasure of 4 laps of Silverstone in one of these, and I can get in with a helmet on and am 6'2", so keep saving...

To be amongst the 59 we got together at the Silverstone Classic this year was awesome, sad really when you're strolling past 'yet another F40'. See loads and you get blase, see one like this and start drooling again..


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Wout_RS said:


> just amazing! and what a garage! is that a F1 car i see under the hides?


I would guess the Ferrari cover over it is probably meant for the F40 so a bit of a red herring. If it was meant for the car it is covering it would fit far better.

My money is on it being either an Atom V8, Lotus T125 or that mental thing that Clarkson tried to do a lap of the TG track in but it kept falling apart or catching fire.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

What a car.a True ferrari id have one of these anyday over the current enzo.Gorgeous shape and only a 3.0v8 but BOY what a engine .

WOW expensive wax.What in your oppinion makes that wax cost almost 10k?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

chunkytfg said:


> I would guess the Ferrari cover over it is probably meant for the F40 so a bit of a red herring. If it was meant for the car it is covering it would fit far better.
> 
> My money is on it being either an Atom V8, Lotus T125 or that mental thing that Clarkson tried to do a lap of the TG track in but it kept falling apart or catching fire.


If it's who I think it is it's a single seater hillclimb car :thumb:

Bet you had fun with that one Paul, F40's take some amount of time to do but always worth it


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Really Stunning work:thumb:
This is a car that i only can dream of :argie:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

A crackin job there fella :thumb:

I bet this beauty was a pleasure to work on, makes it all worth while


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Fantastic work! Absolutely stunning.

Is that your garage or was that the customers?

Also Megs MF Correction System?


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

excuse me whilst i nip to the small boys room, an F40 for me is one of the poster cars of my childhood days, so you are one lucky so and so to work on one so intimatly


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Clark @ PB said:


> If it's who I think it is it's a single seater hillclimb car :thumb:
> 
> Bet you had fun with that one Paul, F40's take some amount of time to do but always worth it


So sort of right. Wings and slicks:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

One of the best cars in the world looking better than new fantastic result


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

fantastic write up and beautiful car


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Some car that! Nice looking pad too. Have a feeling I know where it is 

Cracking work Paul - as always mate.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks awesome Paul and nice detail, great backdrop as well for the after pics.

Just created a rare blended wax at the House of Gleam, formulated for blue German paint, can be applied in long and short strokes, sometimes oily, sometimes not, occasionally translucent, occasionally cures hazy, finish is dynamite though.
Would retail at just shy of £4000 if new, its called Vintatlanbosglasshield!!!


----------



## tomwrx (Sep 19, 2010)

Stunning car and amazing job done


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Amazing car, lovely job


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Superb job on a stunning car......i always have a soft spot for a detail that involves getting the spanners out and removing parts for cleaning...


----------



## elfuego (Jan 16, 2012)

red beast! good job! :thumb:


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Amazing work and amazing car! :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Fantastic car .. Fantastic work from the best Detailer in Scotland !


----------



## Mr.Mint (Nov 12, 2009)

STUNNING, Absolutely STUNNING Work there man!!!!

Thanks for sharing that with all of us... 

In my opinion, still the best supercar ever made


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you so much for the positive feed back:argie: This is what makes you want to keep posting your work.

There is nothing like the full detail including some mechanical work kk1966 Took me ages to fit the exhaust again but worth it:thumb:


----------



## Poolieboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Awesome motor. Great results mate :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

ABSOLUTELY stunning!!

That'll be a Lottery winner's garage then...........:argie:


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

After doing such an amazing job on the car I would never want to drive it again!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

DannyMair said:


> After doing such an amazing job on the car I would never want to drive it again!


I always tell a customer to make use of the car as my services come in handy more than once a year lol..... The good thing is the customer will use this now and again.:thumb:


----------



## MadPaddy (Aug 5, 2010)

Stunning


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Wow, what a car :argie: Not every day you get something like that to detail so must have been a lot of fun :buffer: Terrific work and write-up :thumb:


----------



## ernest (Nov 14, 2012)

looks like a new !!!! great job in at this f40 !!!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

wow!!!

this thread has some amazing photos!!

brilliant work and great presentaion


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

photos are dead unfortunately. 
do you really charge 150.000 per detail?


----------



## Reidar (May 8, 2013)

Where are Pictures?? 
I am doing an F40 after summer vacation and really looking forward to it


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

No Pics


----------

